# 3 pin fan switch wiring question



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Just replaced the radiator thermo switch for one that gets the fans on sooner. 

The OEM has a triangular connector.









The new switch has a square 3 pin connector










now the instructions that came with the adapter connector says the following

Solid Red to +
Red w/Black stripe to 1
red w/white stripe to 2










now i dont have a red with a black stripe? only a red with orange stripe?

Can anyone help and let me know if the red with orange is ok to go on where they say to put red with black.

1998 2.0 NB


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

the instructions


----------

